# Rid-x ??



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OK -- We usually stop camping here in South Texas sometime right before Thanksgiving (when it drops below 70 as a high) and start again in early February (when we hit highs of 70 again)

Anyway -- I was thinking that for the 2 1/2 months we don't use the trailer that I would fill the Black tank and put RID-X in it to really eat through the fun stuff....

A couple of caveats -

1. My Black Tank is already pretty clean -- but I figured what the heck -- lets see if this will make it even cleaner...

2. I talked to a guy at RID-X and he said NO don't use it on an RV

3. I talked to ANOTHER guy at RID-X (when I called to ask the first guy another question) and he said that RID-X is safe for all tanks and that we CAN use it.

4. Both #2 and #3 guys said that I would need to flush out my Black tank three or four times with water to get rid of all the Blue stuff residue since that will kill the RID-X bacteria...

*SO WHAT DO YOU THINK -- WILL RID-X WORK - OR IS IT A MASSIVE WASTE OF 0.32 CENTS and will damage my trailer???*


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

To me if your tank is already pretty cleaned out
Then seems like it would be a waste of product since your blank tank is already cleaned out
But that's just my opinion
Like to hear others opinion on this one

Don


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have to agree. If the tank is clean and is not a problem now, then why create a possible problem? I clean my tank with only water through a wand at a high velocity, and this removes any, uh, particles. I would also call around and do some research on this product before I used it in the tank. JMHO.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

shaela21 said:


> I have to agree. If the tank is clean and is not a problem now, then why create a possible problem? I clean my tank with only water through a wand at a high velocity, and this removes any, uh, particles. I would also call around and do some research on this product before I used it in the tank. JMHO.


Ditto!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty

If it ain't broke...don't fix it.

Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

The "green" holding chemicals works on essentially the same principle as Rid-X. They are bacterial based. They introduce the good bacteria to break down the solids. After a camping trip, and after thoroughly rinsing my tank, I fill the tank completely up, and put some in to soak for a week or two. When I dump it out, there are no odors, only a slight chemical smell, so it seems to do it's job. Actually, it is so clean and odor-free, I just dump it out on the grass. I haven't tried a months long soak like you are talking, though.

Bob


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

If it ain't broke...don't fix it. Because you will break it!!! Don't ask how I know!!!!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

It may be possible, there are some extra ingredients in Rid-X that might attack metal or plastic.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd use the RV versions over RidX. In fact I do every trip with Odorloss








I'd always rather break it down than just coat it with chemicals. My tank has never seen the blue stuff as I had heard that it would kill the good bacteria if you didn't rinse it out thoroughly enough. So, I guess if you want to do some more cleaning, go ahead, but then you might want to keep using it in the future


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The seals in the valves would be my only wonder with regard to damage.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a friend in the septic business, and he doesn't even recommend that you use Rid-X in your septic tank...and I'm not his customer either.

Tim


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't think it would hurt anything, but if it was me, I would use the stuff made for RV's. I used some sample of RVTrine in my black tank and it worked wonders. But if your tank is already clean, I would empty it out, put some netting over the sewer outlet and leave all of the valves openned to allow the tanks to dry out.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

My first thought was...Oh no, how long will it take to eat the plastic tank.

Linda


----------

